# ADMIN please help



## thefirm (Feb 1, 2015)

Everytime I log out then try logging in again it doesn't recognise my password and I have to go through lost password procedure.

Sorry if ive posted in wrong place.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289586-having-to-reset-password-on-logging-in/?do=embed


----------



## thefirm (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks.. ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

thefirm said:


> Thanks.. ?


 It tells you to sign in with your username not your password.


----------

